# Dual use emergency light



## cda (May 13, 2013)

View attachment 1789


And where do you think the dual emergency light/ deodorizer is located???
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1789


/monthly_2013_05/image.jpg.e11b298544cf64f79e1fd63279dc9589.jpg


----------



## mark handler (May 13, 2013)

Nice color coordination


----------



## cda (May 13, 2013)

I hate this rat race,,,,

Especially when the rats are winning


----------



## mark handler (May 13, 2013)

PLOW THROUGH IT


----------

